# Medicals



## 80cmills (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a job through sponsorship starting in June, do I still need to have medicals done for a work visa? 

I have 150 points for my EOI so a full visa shouldn't be hard to get. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

80cmills said:


> I have a job through sponsorship starting in June, do I still need to have medicals done for a work visa?
> 
> I have 150 points for my EOI so a full visa shouldn't be hard to get.
> 
> Any help would be great.


Yes you do - here's a section from Immigration New Zealand 

_'Each applicant who intends to stay in New Zealand for more than 12 months is required to complete (and submit with their application) a Medical and Chest X-ray Certificate.'_


----------

